# APRICOT ROSE



## rgecaprock (Jun 7, 2005)

Just stopped after work at Fiesta and bought apricots so want to start some apricot with roses soon. Glenvall, Martina..what's in your recipes for that. for 1 gallon.







Ramona


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 7, 2005)

OH,,,,,just noticed I'm a groupie now


----------



## Hippie (Jun 7, 2005)

Oh cool! Groupies are the best!








I have never made apricot wine, but it is probably not much different than peach. I would check out Jack Keller's site for a recipe. I can tell you do not puree the fruit and use the skins with it. You may or may not have clearing problems, but no biggie there. Freezing and lots of pectic enzyme will be your 2 best friends.


----------



## geocorn (Jun 8, 2005)

I have always wanted to be surrounded by groupies. Mission: Accomplished!


----------



## Hippie (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## MedPretzel (Jun 9, 2005)

Sorry that I'm jumping in a little late here, but Glenvall is right. I looked last night at Terry Garey's book and she also said what Glenvall did. Do not mash, but leave the skins on. Use a general country wine recipe (found in April's FVW Newsletter). 





That is how I would go about it. 





Good luck!


----------

